# Go Huskers!



## threeseas (Mar 11, 2010)

First timer here from Nebraska. I got an MES about 6 mo. ago and have been hooked ever since. Soon I'll be moving to a 22.5" WSM or Traeger.  Any Comments on which is better for true smokey bbq?
I'm a huge Nebraska football fan and can't wait to throw some football parties next fall combining my old love, football and my new passion, smoking.
I've been lurking for a while and find this site full of useful info. As a newbie I'd be lost without it.


----------



## jdt (Mar 11, 2010)

welcome from iowa, we won't hold that husker thing against ya


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 11, 2010)

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.[/font]

[font=&quot]For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.[/font]
[font=&quot]Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourse[/font]

*[font=&quot]I Would Highly Suggest Reading these posts on Food Safety by bbally. [/font]*

[font=&quot]This thread will tell you basically everything you need to know and the man explaining it is[/font]
[font=&quot]both a *ServSafe Instructor *and a *HACCP Instructor*.[/font]
[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=72852&page=2[/font]

[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=86620[/font]

*[font=&quot]Here you can get the 2009 USDA Food Safety Guide from his site.[/font]*
[font=&quot]http://prochefblog.com/public_pics/f...09foodcode.pdf[/font]

*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

[font=&quot]http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034[/font]


----------



## triplebq (Mar 11, 2010)

This should be fun ~ 



Welcome to SMF !


----------



## chef jeff tx (Mar 11, 2010)

Howdy, welcome  to   the *SMF*!!


----------



## threeseas (Mar 11, 2010)

I thought I might run into some Texans on here! It's all good, I don't dislike Texas...now the sooners are a different story!


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 11, 2010)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 11, 2010)

ill look past your comment about O.U.,   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





good choice moving up to a WSM or Traeger,  Id go with the WSM of course.    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





welcome to SMF


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 11, 2010)

First off welcome 3 Seas to *SMF*. It sounds like you are well on your way to be an outstanding new member of this fine site. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## etcher1 (Mar 11, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice to see that you've come out of the closet and into the limelight of the SMF. It's all good my friend.


----------



## rangecop (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm a newbie here too, but it's a fun site with lots of information from some real pros. Thanks for your service to our great country. I've got a Traeger Li'l Tex but want to upgrade to a USA built MAK. Suggestion, hit the meat sales and stock up so you have plenty on hand to experiment with, summer is right around the corner.


----------



## grizandizz (Mar 12, 2010)

You might cheer for the wrong team but you definitely found the right board!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





All kidding aside welcome to the board and maybe we can meet up in Lincoln this November, I'll have my smoker full of some prime corn fed Nebraska beef!!


----------



## husker-q (Mar 12, 2010)

Welcome!

While there are many misguided folk here in terms of their teams - they all have great advice about smoking!

Go skers!  got your spring game tickets????


----------



## caveman (Mar 12, 2010)

Welcome to SMF. Glad to have you here. Now while I don't share the
football enthusiasm around here 

I still think that this is a great place for comaradarie, great qviews, 

and fantastic information on smoking. Enjoy & don't forget:


----------



## stonebriar (Mar 12, 2010)

Welcome to SMF.


----------



## treegje (Mar 12, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## threeseas (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm always up for tailgating with some good bbq and a few beers. Look me up before the big game! That's a nice looking drum. Did you make that? I'd like to get one just like it...but in RED of course.


----------



## threeseas (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes, the spring game tickets are in hand! I'm also a season ticket holder and rarely miss a game.


----------



## triplebq (Mar 12, 2010)

Agreed ~ Welcome tro SMF


----------



## venture (Mar 14, 2010)

Welcome!  Lots of great folks here who are always willing to help.

Go Big Red!


----------

